# Hoyt 38 Pro



## kaxfuji (Jul 23, 2005)

Am seriously considering a new 38 pro for spots and 3-D. Would like to here your good and bad about this bow. Thank You, and please no this bow is better and that bow is better please. Thanks.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm with DWagoner. Mine has the Cam & half plus and I use it for 3D. I only have a 27.5" DL and I get plenty of speed for ASA 3d shoots. Out of all the bows I have owned this seems to be the most stable and solid. I am not even going to get an 09 model right away because I love this one so much.


----------



## theWilly (Sep 27, 2008)

*Hoyt 38 pro*

I purchased an '07 38pro from a guy on AT a few months back. It has XT2000 limbs with C2 cams and 60lb limbs. I competed in the ASA pro am this year, all 7 shoots, using a Mathews Conquest 3 for the first three and an Apex 7 for the last four. I spent a lot of money on these bows, especially the Apex 7. I have many friends that used to shoot one cam bows that now shoot two cam bows because they say they aim and shoot better. My local pro shop guy told me that with one cam bows you'll drop below your target and it's hard to get the bow back up because the cam is on the bottom and putting more force on the bottom limb than the top. I'm not sure about all that, but I did have trouble getting under the target with the Mathews and not being able to raise it back. I bought this used Hoyt in great condition and I can honestly say that there is a night and day difference in my shooting. I'm so much more consistent and shooting is much more effortless than with the Mathews - I know I would have done much better this year in ASA using my 38pro. This bow is extremely easy to tune also, much easier than I thought. With simple twists to either the control cable or buss cable you can synchronize the cams perfectly. If you get one and can't shoot it well, you probably should take up some other hobby - mine is the most accurate bow I've ever shot!


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

One thing to be aware of is that in 07 the 38 Pro had XT 2000 limbs with C2 or Cam .5 cams. In 08 the 38 Pro had XT 1000 limbs and cam .5 +. So the 08 38 Pro is the same as the 07 38 Ultra except the 38 Ultra has Vector Cams or Cam .5. I have a 38 Ultra and like it alot. I think either bow is an excellent choice.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Also, the 09 38 Pro has XT 1000 limbs with Cam .5+.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

A very solid and stable bow, a great shooter :thumbs_up


----------

